# made in Michigan



## ltlm (Jan 14, 2005)




----------



## slongfellowii (Dec 29, 2004)

That will work great until the berm on the edge of the driveway is 6" tall. Then where does the snow go? Might work in places where the snow melts between snowstorms.


----------

